# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  توبيكات جديدة وبطريقة مرة حلوة

## المميزة

آلسلآم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته 

آحبآئي آليووم جآيبتلكم توبيكآت جديده وحلوووه آتمنى آنهآ تعجبكم 

مآعليكم آلا آنكم تسوو نسخ وبعدين لصق  

كود:
·$11ابتسمي .. فالحياة ·$11·$8حلوة·$8 

كود: 
يامن[c=6]ترى[/c]حالي.في.[c=39]غربة الزمن.[/c]انشودة وعلى انغامها شجني حن.[c=4]الفؤاد[/c]الى.[c=46]قلبٍ[/c] بلا [c=10]ألمِ[/c] 


كود:
·$4لا اله الا الله·$4 ·$1وحده·$1·$4 لاشريك له 


كود: 
انا [c=10]طموحآتي [/c]لهآ[c=12] اهداف[/c] [c=6]وابعاد[/c]..لكن [c=7]زمآني [/c][c=5]حطني [/c][c=45]شخص عآدي[/c] 


كود: 
[c=10]تمنيت[/c] لُقياها قبل [c=4]وداعي[/c].[c=12]لكن[/c].[c=63]ماكل مايتمناه المــرء يُـدركه[/c].[c=28]سأشتـاق وربي سأشتـاق[/c] 

كود :
·# ·$25 إيـه [·$4 طالب جامعي·$25 ] ... وليت حظي .. [·$4 جـا ·$25/·$4 معي ·$25 ] ! 

كود PHP: 
·# ·$4أنـَـا خـْـبَـالِـيْ مـَاهُـو أيْ خـْـبَـالْ‘ أنـَـا خـْـبَـالِـي مـِـنْ نـُـوع ..·$13 رَاقِِِـيْ!!!·$0 

كود: 
>> [c=10]احمدوا ربكم[/c] في ماسنجركم [c=13]قمر[/c] *** [c=39]لو مو انا فيه[/c] [c=37]كيف بتشوفوا المتصلين[/c] < 

كود: 
[c=12]اني بليت بأربع ماسلطوا..[/c][c=1]إلالعظم شقاوتي وبلائي..[/c][c=4]ابليس والدنياونفسي والهوا..[/c]كيف الخلاص وكلهم اعدائي؟!

كود:
[c=28][c=27][c=3]سئمت يادراسة فارحلي..[/c]فالقلب منك ضاجر متملل..[/c]سنوات عمري جلها ضاعت بك..[/c]وعقلي الفذ صار منك بلي.. 

كود:
[c=7]مسكين[/c] الي معطي نفسه [c=12]اهميه![/c]ياصغره [c=28]بعيني[/c] وياكبره [c=10]بظنه![/c]يظن[c=6] العرب[/c][c=4] ماحصلو زيه[/c] 

كود:
لو[c=12]خيـرونيے[/c] بين [c=4]حبــك[/c] [c=58]وصحـن العيــش [/c][c=45]أختـار[/c]صحنے العيــش [c=55]ليه تحسـبے الجـوع لعبـة?[/c] 

كود:
أنـــا [c=55]كالجبــ(¯`•.¸_ــل [/c] [c=6]صـ_ــامــدة[/c] [c=7]لاأنحنــ_ـــي [/c]إلا [c=58]فــي صلاتــــ(¯`•.¸_ــي[/c]

كود:
ما [c=12]كل[/c] ما [c=7]يدرسه[/c] [c=38]المرء[/c] [c=10]يفهمه[/c] .. [c=30]تجري الرياح[/c] [c=62]بما لا تشتهي[/c] [c=57]السفن[/c]

كود PHP:
·$44علمتني الحياة ·$(208,079,153) ان أحترم ·$44عقول البشر·$(208,079,153) ولكن لا أثق بها ·$44..! 

كود PHP:
·$#A77E41بيني وبينك·$#C95270‡وعـد‡ ·$#A77E41لانزعل ولاننسى بعض ·$#A77E41ونبقـى·$#C95270 ‡حبايب‡ ·$#A77E41للأبد و لو فرقتنا الظروف 


كود PHP:
[c=1]لا من صفعني الوقت أهديته [/c][c=46]ورود[/c] [c=1]... ولا هاج موجه أطعنه[/c] [c=46]بإبتسامه[/c] 

كود PHP:
·#·$,(255,155,155)·$(255,028,107)·°¤*(¯`°(·$0ُ ღϠ₡ღ|l̲̅o̲̅v̲̅e̲̅m̲̅e̲̲̅̅ |ღϠ₡ღ·$(255,028,107))°´¯)*¤°• 

كود PHP:
·#·$,1·$0o·$30.ı·$7lı·$8l·$6ı·$8l·$7ıl·$6ı.·$17o[·$41 alhayat·$17]o·$6.ı·$7lı·$8l·$11ı·$8l·$7ıl·$30ı.·$0o·0 

كود:
[ من كثر [c=7]الهموووم [/c]..[c=45] ايدي [/c]ما قدرت تحمل [c=39]راسي[/c] ..[c=29] متى ترجع[/c] .. [c=58]وارتاااح[/c] !! ] 


كود: 
【ツ كـانت[c=28] وردة[/c] .. ذات[c=30] رائحة أخاذة[/c] .. [c=37]أحببت أخلاقها ودينها[/c] .. [c=55]قبل أن أعرفها[/c] .. ツ 】


كود: 
ღ[c=10]مـآ[/c][c=13]أج[/c][c=6]ـمل[/c][c=45] أن[/c] [c=30]نـرى[/c] [c=29]الـح[/c][c=28]ـيـاة[/c][c=58]بألوان[/c] [c=2]عـديدةღ[/c] 


كود: 
!! ( [c=4]غدا [/c][c=10]يزهـر الـريحآن [/c]،، [c=7]وترحل الأحزان[/c] ،، [c=6]ويحل السلوان[/c] ،، ) !! 

كود: 
// [c=7]لـنرسـم[/c] [c=10]مـن[/c][c=30] الأ[/c][c=49]لـوان[/c] [c=57]عـالـمـآ [/c] [c=28]مـن[/c] [c=47]الـخيـآل [/c].. \\ 

كود:
][ مـآ زلت بشوق .. لرؤية وجهـك .. الذي كان دوما يبعث الأمـل في دربي . ][ 

كود: 
[c=38]سنمضي[/c] ****[c=8]للعلاء [/c]****[c=38]دربنا *[/c][c=8]***درب[/c] *[c=38]*** الاخاء [/c]**** 

كود:
[c=7]لنسعد[/c] [c=20]أيامنا بالإبتسامة[/c][c=37]بدلاً أن نملأها [/c][c=#45CAFC]بالدموع ![/c]

الكود :
[c=15]في سبيل الله[/c] [c=14]نمضي[/c] [c=15]عزمنا عزم[/c] [c=14]الأسود[/c] 


الكود
[c=45][c=55][c=45][c=55][c=45]دقائق+[/c]ساعات[/c]+أيام[/c]+شهور[/c]+سنوات[/c] 


الكود 
[c=#808080]مهما كبر [c=4]ع[c=#808080]ــمر [c=4]الفرح [c=14]وقته قصير [c=4]!!!![/c][/c][/c][/c][/c][/c] 

الكود 
[c=1]أفقرالناس [/c][c=4]من [c=1]ليس عنده [c=4]أمـــــــــل[/c][/c][/c] 

الكود
[c=36]ليت[/c] [c=58]العمر[/c] شريط تسجيل وينعاد..[c=36] واعيد [/c][c=46]اجمل[/c] مامضى من [c=28]ذكرياتي.[/c]. 

كود: 
·$5هدوء وسكينة ·$1وقارٌ واطمئنان ·$5آيــات تتلى ·$1أناء الليل ·$5وأطراف النهار

الكود..
كي تكونيِ [c=13]عظيمه [/c][c=10]علــيكِ [/c]أن [c=6]تبتسميِ[/c] [c=2]عندما [/c]تكون [c=30]دموعك [/c]عــلى وشــك [c=4]الإنهيار[/c]?

الكود 
[c=10]اجمل[/c] [c=12]هندسه[/c] في العالم ان [c=2]تبنيـ [/c]!جسرا من [c=3]الامل [/c]على [c=11]نهر[/c]من [c=36]اليأس[/c] 

كود : 
[c=#B92C02]طالما أن في العمر[/c][c=#96C001] بقية فلتكن [/c][c=#FF8000]حياتنا عامرة[/c] بـــ [c=10]الأمــــل[/c] 

الكود
[c=13]تــــــــ[/c][c=6]فـــــــــ[/c][c=10]ا[/c][c=7]ئــــــــ[/c][c=12]لــــــــــي [/c] 


الكود
كان الناس [c=#FF0080]ورداُ[/c] لا [c=65]شوك[/c] فيه فأصبحو الآن [c=65]شوكاُ[/c] لا [c=#FF0080]ورد [/c]فيه 

الكود 
[c=46]أفتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ [c=1] ياأبي [c=4] ــــــــــــقـدك [/c][/c][/c] 


الكود
أحبــــــــــ[c=5] في الله [/c] ـــــكم 


الكود ..
~[c=47][c=10]حلوة[/c]مدلله تمشي بهواها[/c].[c=6][c=28]أميره[/c] بالحسن ماكو سواها[/c].[c=13][c=30]قمر[/c] حتى القمرسارق ضواها[/c]~

الكود ..
[c=4]]][[[c=10]الفــتـــاة [/c]بــلا [c=13]أخــلاق[/c]][ [c=58]كالــشــجــرة [/c]بــلا [c=49]أوراق[/c]]][[ [/c] 


الكود ..
[c=5]تـــــيـــــــت[/c]__ [c=4][c=12]خفت[/c] [c=57]اصكها[/c] بلوك[/c] _[c=1][c=67]تعطيني [/c]دليت[/c] __ 


الكود
رحلتــ أنتـــ.. [c=#FFA4D1]وبقيتــ [/c]..أنـــا [c=#FFA4D1]أحملـــ [/c] الأمانيـــ [c=#FFA4D1]والذكـــرى [/c]..معكـــ.!!


الكود
[c=12]وهنــا[/c] [c=13]صـوت [/c][c=6]للجمــال [/c][c=30]حتــى [/c][c=28]نـــ ع ـــيش[/c] [c=10]معــه فيــه[/c]


الكود
قل لمن يحمل [c=#F4D213]الهم [/c]أن الهم سيفنى مثلما يفنى [c=4]السرور [/c] 

الكود 
صحابي لا[c=4] تلوموني[/c] صحابي فهمّي قد أضاع رُشدي ** أراني في [c=4]حياتيَ[/c] مثل بحـر فأقضي العمر [c=4]في جزر ومدِّ[/c] 

الكوود
ღ[c=11]قطرة الماء[/c].. [c=61]تثقــــــب الحجر[/c]..[c=46]لا بالعنـــــف [/c].[c=3].لكن بتواصل السقوط[/c]ღ 

[c=46][] عنيـده[][/c] ••[c=47]][و عنـــــادي][[/c] ^_^••[c=28]يعجبني[/c]^_^

الكود ..
^_^[c=29]الابتسامه[/c]..هي ..[c=28] جواز[/c] ..[c=12]السفر.[/c]. ..الى [c=37]القلوب [/c]^_^ 


الكود 
[c=61][c=51][c=61][c=51]هيا [/c] نشدو [/c] للحياة [/c] معا[/c] 

الكوود
[c=2]علموني[/c] إن [c=5]الساعةساعة والدقيقةدقيقة[/c]لكن ماعلموني [c=28]يالغالية[/c][c=58] شوفةوجهك[/c] [c=6]تسوى العمركله[/c]


كود:
قد[c=5]يتخلى[/c] [c=12]كل شي عنك..[/c] [c=6]ويبقى[/c] [c=58]معك الله..[/c]فكن مع [c=30]الله[/c]..[c=45]يبقى كل شي معك[/c] 


كود:
[c=7]وينك[/c] [c=13]يالفرح[/c] [c=28]ماعاد [/c][c=6]لك طاري [/c][c=10]مري على[/c] [c=46]قلبِ [/c][c=2]من وقت[/c] [c=55]ناسيته[/c]


كود:
[c=10]بالـصـبـر [/c][c=2]تبلغ ما ترجوه من [/c][c=29]أمــــــــل[/c]**[c=58]فاصبر[/c] [c=7]فلا ضيق[/c] إلا بعده [c=6]فـــرج[/c]


الكود
[c=58]ربـي [/c]إن [c=46]قـلـبـي[/c] قد [c=7]ضاق [/c]بمـا فيه [c=10]فأمدني بـصبـر[/c] أكمل به طريقي [c=6]نحو النجـاه[/c] 

الكود
|•|•|[c=4]ם‎ـــ‎ lםـثــlــيl ‎בــــב[/c]|•|•| 


كود: 
عندي بهالدنيا [c=12]قناعه [/c][c=6]ألم جرحي ولاأطلب شفاعه[/c] [c=58]ولاأشكي ودمعي عيب أهله[/c] [c=46]ترى الشكوى لغيرالله مذله[/c]

كود: 
[c=7]مسكين[/c] [c=46]قلبي[/c] [c=12]تعب[/c]دومه[c=10] حساس[/c].من[c=45] يوزن أحزانه[/c] يلقاها[c=6]أغلى [/c]من [c=29]الألماس[/c] 

كود:
[c=0]صفحتي بيضاء[/c]ولاعمري جرحت [c=10](إنسان)[/c] أسايروقتي القاسي[c=58] بصبري[/c] [c=47]أجامل وأبتسم [/c]للناس وأناكلي[أحزان] 


كود:
·$1الـخــوف·$8.........·$21لــيـتـه ·$40يــرحـل ·$20للأبــد 

كود:
·$1الحياة تحلو بوجود مكملات لها·$15 .. ·$4الزهور·$15 .. ·$4العصافير·$15 .. ·$4نسمات الهواء ·$15.. ·$1تشعر النفس بحب الحياة 

كود:
[c=7]الحياة [/c]لاتساوي شيئاُ ولا شي يساوي [c=7]الحياة [/c] 


كود: 
·$2 حين نقاسي من ·$4 ألم الفراق ..·$2 تشتــهي النفس لدمع الأرتياح ..

الكود
*0*0*[c=47]حياتي [/c]التي أعيشها...[c=5]كالقهوة[/c] التي أشربها00*00*00على كثر ما هي [c=45]مرة[/c]...فيها[c=28]حلاوة[/c]*0*0* 

كود:
[c=30]سـلآم[/c] مـن [c=46]الـقلب[/c][c=10] أهديه[/c] .. إلى [c=28]ساكنيه[/c] .. مـع [c=58]الـتحية [/c].. 

كود:
*لتكن [c=4]خطاك[/c] في [c=10]دروب الخير [/c]..على [c=7]رمل ندي [/c]..لا [c=39]يسمع لها[/c] وقع..ولكن..لها آثار[c=6] بيّنة [/c]* 


كود: 
[c=10].*.*.*. قد تكون [c=12]الغربة[/c] [c=4]مؤلمة[/c] بعض الشيء ... لكنها [c=7]تنير[/c] لك بعض جوانب [c=47]الحياة[/c] .*.*.*.[/c]

كود:
.*.*.*.[c=6] السيرة الحسنة[/c] [c=58]كالشجرة[/c] ... [c=7]لا تنموا سريعا[/c] ... [c=10]لكنّها تدوووم طويلا [/c].*.*.*. 
كود: 
.*.*.*. [c=47]الدنيا[/c] [c=#50B0F8]كماء البحر[/c] ... [c=10]كلما ازددت منه شربا[/c] ... [c=7]ازددت عطشا [/c].*.*.*. 

كود: 
[c=5]اعلل[/c] [c=10]نفسي[/c] [c=39]بالآمال[/c] [c=45]ارقبها[/c][c=46]ماأضيق[/c] [c=2]العيش [/c][c=50]لولا [/c][c=28]فسحةالأمل[/c] 

م ن ق و ل للآمآنه  

تــــــــــــحــــــيـــــــآتــــــــــــــــي

----------


## كبرياء

*يسلموووووووووووووووووو على النكاات الروووووووووعه* 

*تم سررقة بعضهم خخخخ*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*المميزة*
*الف شكر لك ع التوبيكات الحلوه*
*الله يعطيك الف صحه وعافيه*
*عذراً .. راح ينقل الموضوع الى* 
*منتدى الكمبيوتر والانترنت*
*فهو المكان الانسب*
*موفقه*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*·$2 حين نقاسي من ·$4 ألم الفراق ..·$2 تشتــهي النفس لدمع الأرتياح ..
تسلمين ع النكات*
*يعطيكِ العافيه*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## Taka

يسلموووووو .....

----------


## المميزة

مشكورين 
كبرياء 
دمعة حزن
الضحكة البريئة 
مهرشاد 
على الردود نورتوا الصفحة

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

يسلموووووووو خيتوووو وما قصرتوو

وتقبلو تحياتي

----------


## المميزة

مشكور فضول على الرد نورت

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

*تسلمين ع النكااات* 

*حلوين مرررررررررررررره* 

*ربي يعطيج الف عافيه* 

*الولاء الفاطمي*

----------


## المميزة

مشكورة الولاء الفاطمي على الرد

----------


## غرورالورد

[IMG]http://img237.**************/img237/2993/118395626701608wyil1.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://img237.**************/img237/7265/decodp5.gif[/IMG]

.•.°.• تسلمين والله على التوبيكات.•.°.•

.•.°.• والله يعطيج العــــافية .•.°.•


[IMG]http://img237.**************/img237/7265/decodp5.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://img468.**************/img468/7120/89c55fd39dms3.gif[/IMG]

----------


## المميزة

مشكورة غرور الورد على المرور نورتي الصفحة

----------


## angel girl

ح ـــــــــلوين مره

تسلمي يالغلا
ربي يعطيك العافيه
ولاعدمناك

موفقهـ

----------


## المميزة

angel girlمشكورة على المرور خيتوو

----------


## جنون الساهر

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورة

----------


## المميزة

مشكور اخوي على المرور

----------


## ليه يازمن؟

يعطيك العافيه 
              حلووووووووة مره :icon30:

----------


## المميزة

يسلمو ع المرور

----------


## صمته جرحني

وااااااااااااااااو جنااااااااااااان يسلموا 

لاحرمناكم 

تحياتي

----------


## المميزة

يسلمو ع المرور

----------


## looovely

يسلمووووووووو ع التوبيكات الرررررروعه
      يعطيك ربي الف عافيه
  تحياتي المصحوبه بالدعوات
       looovely

----------


## المميزة

سلمو ع المرور منورة

----------


## هنوفه

مره تجنن التوبيكات يسلموووو

----------


## المميزة

يسمو ع المرور

----------

